
Where did my /mnt go? - amityo
https://medium.com/@amit.yogev90/where-did-my-mnt-go-part-1-b34d35a97e4f#.z1wdlfrbx
======
moonbug
That the answer to this isn't "because I made a typo in /etc/fstab"
illustrates the shocking state of contemporary Linux distributions.

~~~
digi_owl
So much more user friendly this way. /s

